# royal dornoch



## fat-tiger (Apr 29, 2012)

we have played it last 2 days back today for another go, as tough a course as have played ,every green is a potential 3 putt even from 12ft, played it friday off yellows got 32 points thought not to bad , yesterday of whites  differnt course again, par 70 ,visitors css yesterday was 76, our other team finished 4th , theres a lad from golf monthly here who is a tester,


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			we have played it last 2 days back today for another go, as tough a course as have played ,every green is a potential 3 putt even from 12ft, played it friday off yellows got 32 points thought not to bad , yesterday of whites  differnt course again, par 70 ,visitors css yesterday was 76, our other team finished 4th , theres a lad from golf monthly here who is a tester,
		
Click to expand...

Paul O'Hagen was up there this week with Alex I think....was speaking to Pauls brother Chris who was saying that they were heading up there to play.Lucky buggers,top track!


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2012)

Great pics dolly


----------



## Captainron (Apr 29, 2012)

Who's the slim lad infront of the signage?

:whoo:


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 29, 2012)

really tough again today, hard enough to get to greens then the game really starts,net 86 for me and i played ok,  our scores into stableford were

28
26
24
24
21
14
you gotta play this course if you love links golf or your missing out


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 29, 2012)

some more pics from dornoch


----------



## thecraw (May 2, 2012)

Look wonderful big chap.


----------



## fat-tiger (May 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Look wonderful big chap.
		
Click to expand...

the dunes at machrihanish blew me away but gotta say dornoch is better, i think i will struggle to play a better links course than that craw, hard, tough but enjoyable


----------

